# NFL Draft



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still a bit stunned over the 1st round flop (again). I see Tice claims it was Baltimore's fault...but either way the Viks are catching a lot of heat.

How do you feel the Vikings came out of the draft?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard a very interesting segment on the Sporting News Radio show last night. The announcer said that it is no secret that McCombs plans on selling the franchise. And in order to keep the payroll down, he doesn't plan on resigning Culpepper at the end of this final year of his contract. According to the announcer, the Vikes may have been planning on drafting Leftwich. And this is why they went over their alloted time. However, the alleged deal with Baltimore fell through, who coincidently wanted Leftwich bad. That is the interesting part, if both teams wanted Leftwich, was there really a deal or did the Vikes get out foxed? Anyway, things got very interesting when Jackson immediately stepped up and grabbed Leftwich at the 8 spot.

Also, they evidently saved a few million in signing bonus money. Who knows if we will ever really hear the truth of the matter.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I was hoping they'd draft Leftwich with the 7th pick. Either he or Culpepper would have made great trade bait.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Onterrio Smith was a steal in the third round. He played high school ball in Sacramento with Donte Stallworth (now of the Saints). Both were unbelievable talents. and each signed to play at the U. of Tennessee. Onterrio had some well publicized disclipine problems prior to transferring to Oregon. His problems undoubtedly made his stock fall in the draft, but he will be a great player for the Vikes.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i think the bengals had the best draft


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Most of the "experts" have said that the best drafts were the Vikings and the Bengals. Time will tell. Lets not forget that the Vikings also got what many considered the top inside linebacker in the draft!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I think they got a helluva steal with Henderson, that kid could be good. Smith should be a good player for them too.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

We all have to remember that the Vikes are the Vikes. They'll screw it up somehow and continue to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt

this is good ttt. thought everyone would enjoy this. good call on EJ. too bad he is out for the yr.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

T Shot said:


> I think they got a helluva steal with Henderson, that kid could be good. Smith should be a good player for them too.


Wow, what a great stealing 2nd round draft picks mind
(Common Man style)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread is 5 years old!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jgat said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > I think they got a helluva steal with Henderson, that kid could be good. Smith should be a good player for them too.
> ...


If they thought I wasn't a great Mel Kiper mind... heh heh... Look at me now! Look at me now!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Full disclosure, it wasn't looking very good for a while though...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

And lets just forget I said anything about Mr. Wizzinator...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

T Shot said:


> And lets just foget I said anything about Mr. Wizzinator...


HA! Mr. Wizzinator! I forgot about that whole thing!!! Too freaking funny.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Go Cowboys!!!
Born and raised in NY. A Cowboy fan till the end.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Our condolences. :beer:


----------

